# Jameer Nelson To Have Shoulder Surgery, Likely Out For Season



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Orlando Magic point guard Jameer Nelson will have surgery at some point to repair a torn labrum, General Manager Otis Smith said Tuesday.
> 
> Smith said the club was trying to determine whether Nelson will have the operation soon, which would end his season, or try to rehab and play through the injury.
> 
> ...


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/orl-nelson-injury-update,0,3257565.story

Time for everyone to kick it up a notch or two and make the best of the situation. Really unfortunate for 'Meer, though, as he was having a hell of a season.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

This is a tremendous dent in Orlando's run this year.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Last Thursday was like the ultimate high for the Magic.... And less then a week later, I dont think it could get any worse. Especially for Jameer who has to miss out on the all-star game that he really did deserved. If this happened the 1st game after the all-star break, it wouldn't be nearly as bad as it is now cuz you just cant help but feel bad for Jameer.... He's had soo many tough breaks and soo many haters, that it was gonna be nice to see him have his time to just rub it all back in their face. He was the heart of the team and will definitely be missed. 

:sadbanana:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Bye bye season.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Ouch.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

will this mean reddick gets more pt?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That really sucks.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dammit, I was happy for him making the AS Game, and being instrumental in the Magic's success, and now this?!


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

now we need to get a quality point guard...even if Jameer decides to rehab and come back he wont be 100% until he has the surgery...plus he likes contact, so there is a high chance he would be injured again...


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

When is the trade deadline?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

February 19.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Babir said:


> now we need to get a quality point guard...even if Jameer decides to rehab and come back he wont be 100% until he has the surgery...plus he likes contact, so there is a high chance he would be injured again...


Interested in Marcus Banks? :lol:


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

not even for free


----------

